# front end conversion



## bparkzd00d (Aug 25, 2010)

im about to buy my first audi (04 a6 2.7t s-line) and i want to swap the front end for the c6 style look.

a, what would i need to change out entirely since i see some people have done this
and
b, does anyone have any site they can hook me up so i can gauge some prices?

much obliged dudes.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Find someone with a C6 amd swap cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

http://www.estrictlyforeign.com/RAD-AUDI-A6-S6-98-01-OPEN-MOUTH-FRONT-BUMPER-p/rad rdfs073.htm


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Start saving....not a cheap project... :laugh:

http://www.lltek.com/PRS_bin/prs_132_A6_body_kit_success.htm

Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

Massboykie said:


> Start saving....not a cheap project... :laugh:
> 
> http://www.lltek.com/PRS_bin/prs_132_A6_body_kit_success.htm
> 
> ...


Ugh. The end result looks like the wretched result of a hot night of nastiness between a C5 A6 and a P2 Volvo S60. :thumbdown:


----------



## dguzzardo22 (Apr 11, 2009)

is there any more pics of swaps ..


i caint get a good look at the full car . plus id like to see more .. 

thanks


----------

